# Banana Bread Muffins



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

"but her guilty mug of shame was priceless."

Are you sure it wasn't the look of "I almost got it all"?


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Yeah. I'm sure her look of "shame" was priceless.  you know she was super proud of herself.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Love it!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Cute and funny!


----------



## Pixel77 (Dec 11, 2014)

Aww she is so cute!! Her face is adorable


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mmmmmmm banana bread muffins, one of my favorites and Lucy's too.
They always smell so good when they're baking.

Lucy's a pretty girl.


----------

